# Pump discharge?



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Everything between upper and lower flange is being replaced. Can I bolt new check directly to lower flange?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes i would say so.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> Yes i would say so.


I know on suction side you need straight pipe or suction diffuser. Don't know if eliminating lower spool will change performance, pipe life, etc


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Well check valve should not be on suction side of the pump so you shouldn't have a problem. Why would you want to take the spool out anyway. Just put your new pieces in and build a new spool piece.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I know check not on suction, just meant piping practices on pumps. New check and butterfly take off different from old ones. If I bolt new check directly to lower flange I can make one spool instead of two and eliminate one flange, gasket, leak point. Plus it is Sunday and all I have are weld necks and don't want to build two really short spools and have my threadolet for 2" valve come out on the weld(s)?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

So what " its sunday" so the end user gets subpar installation because " its sunday"

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

GREENPLUM said:


> So what " its sunday" so the end user gets subpar installation because " its sunday"
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


Nope. I work for the end user. It's all good.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rwh said:


> Everything between upper and lower flange is being replaced. Can I bolt new check directly to lower flange?


I see your point and agree check valve should be fine bolted to the bottom flange that way weld neck flanges will work and your thread-o-let will work. When not using a triple duty valve normally the balance valve, check valve, and shut off valve are stacked directly on top of the pump. That being said i see no conflict actually the space below the check probably was at one time where the balance valve was. 






rwh said:


> I know check not on suction, just meant piping practices on pumps. New check and butterfly take off different from old ones. If I bolt new check directly to lower flange I can make one spool instead of two and eliminate one flange, gasket, leak point. Plus it is Sunday and all I have are weld necks and don't want to build two really short spools and have my threadolet for 2" valve come out on the weld(s)?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks for the input wyrick. This is a horizontal in and out pump. 6" discharge. Don't think there ever was a balance valve. Moot now, someone higher up the chain made the call to mount on check on 90


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Those welds look like they were done by a machine, a manure spreader. LOL. Sorry i was just messing around, i had a old timer used to say that to me all the time. He would also always ask if i was going to put a cover pass on, when i told him i did he would say "oh really".

Nice job.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

CT-18 said:


> Those welds look like they were done by a machine, a manure spreader. LOL. Sorry i was just messing around, i had a old timer used to say that to me all the time. He would also always ask if i was going to put a cover pass on, when i told him i did he would say "oh really".
> 
> Nice job.


I know, they aren't perfect. My 58 y.o. tool buddy made the welds to test his new glasses. I did the fitting. They will hold fine, might even make x-ray. I would have welded, but he wanted to.


----------

